# Do not land in australia without a job



## San911 (Apr 30, 2013)

lane:

Hi All,
Please do not land in AUstralia without a job.
Job mkt is dead here and no jobs available, so kindly find job from you country and then land here, otherwise you will be doing some casual and odd jobs to live here..........


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

San911 said:


> lane:
> 
> Hi All,
> Please do not land in AUstralia without a job.
> Job mkt is dead here and no jobs available, so kindly find job from you country and then land here, otherwise you will be doing some casual and odd jobs to live here..........


Trying to figure out what you are suggesting. You are saying Skilled migrant visa holders should not travel to Australia without securing a job first. You are saying they should compete in the OZ job market (which you say is dead) while they are miles away? In fact, you are saying DIAC, and OZ Gvt by extension is out of their mind to offer skilled visas to persons who do not have job offers because those people will not secure jobs unless they try from offshore.

I thought one stands a better chance of securing a job while onshore. And I still believe DIAC have valid reasons why they issue visas including PR to people who are offshore and have not secured any job in Oz. DIAC believes in your skills, its about time you did!

Now go ahead and like this post.


----------



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

Can you please tell what are your qualifications and how much experience do you have?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

What all the original poster is suggestion I guess that once you get ur PR, it is better to come to OZ on temporary basis looking for job and even better if you manage one from home... DO NOT leave ur current job at home... 

But I guess after few tries one eventually have to come permanently even if he doesn't find a job after few visits !!!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with original post...

its nt easy to find a job in oz even labour work


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

San911 said:


> lane:


I hope this plane not headed back to India !!!! 

Hang in there brother. Things go bad to pick up again.
We all just need one job. Right?
Do not go back brother.

Others who are planning to come can do with some dose of reality. 

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2072127

I am not saying do not come. But come prepared. There is a lot of difference between now and the situation 2.5 years back. So while your friends got jobs easily 2.5 years ago, you might also get it, but with a slight delay maybe?

I hope that market will pick up by next year. All major budgeting decisions by companies I think will be on back burner thanks to the coming elections in September. And unfortunately after September the Holiday season will set in.

Someone please prove me wrong !!!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ya i have been in Aus for 4 yrs on TR, very hard to find job, its bitter reality...people shud b ready to do any kind of work to survive, without job in Aus u will be dead 
now came back with dismal mood


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I inquired to one recruiter regarding job search from offshore

_

"At present there is a strong local supply of good quality applicants in your industry, meaning that our clients are not tending to offer employment to candidates currently offshore.

Without a relevant visa and a definite arrival date, it is therefore difficult for us to assist you at this time, for information regarding ways to obtain a working or residency visa for Australia, please visit Department of Immigration & Citizenship or contact your nearest Australian High Commission or an immigration consulting firm in your home country. Please note that Michael Page International is not able to assist you in any way with immigration advice, sponsorship or visa applications.

As soon as you do have a relevant visa and a confirmed arrival date, I will be happy to pre-arrange an interview for you with one of our consultants. "_


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

What I believe is this: if you have the required skill and character, you will find a job anywhere in the world. No sound employer will reject a good candidate even if the market is slow. Especially in IT. 

Also, I believe if you are already successful in your country in sense that if you quit your job today you can land another one in a very short period and you get a lot of offers regularly, then your chances of being successful at landing a job in Aussie is much higher. That's why some highly skilled people get job offers in Aussie while they're offshore and get sponsored by Employers.

Many people unfortunately are not employable enough in their own home country and they think by changing the environment they can be successful in another land which will never happen. Build your skills and make yourself ready to compete in a tough global market and I believe you won't find any problem finding a job anywhere in the world.

And before someone mentions experience, let me say experience is not the only thing that qualifies a highly skilled person. I believe highly skilled people are those who can show their ability to innovate and contribute creative solutions and ideas. 

That's why it is highly recommended, if you are in IT, that you contribute in open source projects and communities such as "stackexchange". When I receive a CV from a person and includes his user account in StackExchange or a list of open source projects he works on, I just respect his skills even more. Because anyone can learn C# or SQL and memorize all the commands but few can contribute back and show creativity in coming up with novel solutions to problems.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

It's really not as bad as San911 says. It's not as easy as many people seem to expect either.
Most people won't find a job within the first month, unless they are prepared extremely well.
It took me some time to understand how to apply, where to apply, and so on. Everything here was a little bit different than how I was used to from home. Nothing, that was hard to learn, but a lot of small things that make a difference.
Within the first weeks, it was quite frustrating sometimes, having applied for many jobs that seemed perfect to me, but usually didn't even get a response. Now I know what I did wrong. I found a job after around 10 weeks and I am confident that it'll be much easier next time.

At least in Software development, the market seems quite alright. Although there aren't a lot of very interesting jobs around, at least there are enough jobs and they are pretty well paid.

There's a nice blog article on the immi.gov.au website: Good, better, best? | Migration Blog
It says, 95% of skilled immigrants found a job within 6 months, 98% within 12 months.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> It's really not as bad as San911 says. It's not as easy as many people seem to expect either.
> Most people won't find a job within the first month, unless they are prepared extremely well.
> It took me some time to understand how to apply, where to apply, and so on. Everything here was a little bit different than how I was used to from home. Nothing, that was hard to learn, but a lot of small things that make a difference.
> Within the first weeks, it was quite frustrating sometimes, having applied for many jobs that seemed perfect to me, but usually didn't even get a response. Now I know what I did wrong. I found a job after around 10 weeks and I am confident that it'll be much easier next time.
> ...


Thanks Mr Tweek for your words of hope.... I had almost made up my to quit my current job and start dreaming about living a lavish life in OZ but as soon as I bumped on this thread my dream got shattered in a minute. It was really disheartening to know about the worst market situation and it obviously made me to reanalyze my decision. However, your post indeed boosted up my confidence again and just to take the first step I am drafting my resignation mail to my HR along with this post (before I again go back on scary trip ) :fingerscrossed: 

I can only hope everything goes well starting from today until the time I secure my job in OZ. I am however completely aware of the fact that it's not going be a piece of cake I need to put some serious efforts to survive in this nasty phase :boxing:

I would like to invite all folks who are in the same boat just to motivate each others confidence before you take such a big decision of your lifetime.:grouphug:

and here I hit the send button... I RESIGN... 

All the best!


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

yep Mojo do keep posted about your experience in OZ ..that should help lot many of us!!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I Like your username, is there any context behind this or just random?


Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> and here I hit the send button... I RESIGN...
> 
> All the best!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> and here I hit the send button... I RESIGN...
> 
> All the best!



Did you really send your resignation email when you typed it????


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

It's honestly not as bad as that - we've been in Sydney for two months now and the ICT job market seems pretty good to me. Mind, I'm not working right now and not looking for a job either because I need to focus on finally getting my PhD thesis writeup done . 

My partner is working as a front-end web developer at a small technology company, though. They are situated at a large co-working space and I know from conversations with his colleagues (and other residents) that they have a hard time finding skilled employees. I definitely got the impression that they are looking for specialists (as in: somebody who is an expert in Ruby, cloud computing, user experience interaction design, etc.) rather than "just developers". This worked in our favor because my partner's employer was unable to fill his current position during the six month wait for our visa - although they advertised it way back in 2012. The willingness to sponsor an employee from overseas is low, though. My partner interviewed with them while we were still in Europe but they only signed the contract after we arrived. It would have taken him much longer to secure a job if he hadn't started applying from overseas long before we had our visa. He applied directly to the companies and did not go through recruiters, by the way. 

Once you know a couple of people it gets easier, of course. I'm pretty confident I could secure a job in data mining or as a .NET developer within a month or maybe two. Contract work is also a good option to get a foot into the door. But applying to 100 job ads always seemed pointless to me. Research companies that you find really appealing because of their company culture, technologies they use, product etc. and go court them properly . 

That said I understand the anxiety that comes with moving to a new country without a job and dwindling financial resources. If you don't have a local network (people you know, who can recommend your work and know what you are capable of) and don't know your way around the job market yet, then it can take multiple months to secure a job. That's normal, right? It may seem easier "at home" because there you can stay in your current job and only resign once you have found something more appealing. So yeah, moving abroad without a job can be daunting. But I'm sure that all of us got our visas because we have skills that are "generally" in demand in Australia. Just sit in there and ride it out. 

Best of luck to everyone!
Monika


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> I Like your username, is there any context behind this or just random?


Thanks mate. Yes there is a context behind this name. The words are fumbled but the real name is Mr. Jim Morrison. Do I need to mention who this person was?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Did you really send your resignation email when you typed it????


Yes my friend I really did...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Yes my friend I really did...


Wow, loved the way you did it man. Best of luck.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

As others have mentioned here, getting a job depends on how each individual persons character and life skills are - not just on experience or qualifications. Other than just apply on job sites and through ads, what one must do is get OUT of the chair and network with people in real time, attend meet-ups, join business networking groups, even knock on doors if required and generally be all over the city like a rash in pursuit of an opening. 

Remember that probably 95% of job hunters look at the same job ads/newspapers etc so the competition is going to be super high but it is the other avenues that fewer people look at and that is more lucrative for a positive result. And lastly, while looking for a job...take it easy and have patience. Get a part time job to keep the income flowing if required.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

i was not aware of "The Lizard King, Mr. Mojo Risin". 



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks mate. Yes there is a context behind this name. The words are fumbled but the real name is Mr. Jim Morrison. Do I need to mention who this person was?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> i was not aware of "The Lizard King, Mr. Mojo Risin".


 By the way, I too like your user pic.. it really suits your user name 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Wow, loved the way you did it man. Best of luck.


Thanks bud... after all necessity is the mother of "taking chances", isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> yep Mojo do keep posted about your experience in OZ ..that should help lot many of us!!


I will surely keep doing that. Will be glad to be of some help to anyone 

Cheers!


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

tenten said:


> Trying to figure out what you are suggesting. You are saying Skilled migrant visa holders should not travel to Australia without securing a job first. You are saying they should compete in the OZ job market (which you say is dead) while they are miles away? In fact, you are saying DIAC, and OZ Gvt by extension is out of their mind to offer skilled visas to persons who do not have job offers because those people will not secure jobs unless they try from offshore.
> 
> I thought one stands a better chance of securing a job while onshore. And I still believe DIAC have valid reasons why they issue visas including PR to people who are offshore and have not secured any job in Oz. DIAC believes in your skills, its about time you did!
> 
> Now go ahead and like this post.


Your post suggest that you are not in OZ and also you are not reading the news from online sites and on linkedin. You are miles away from reality and dreaming to have very good job. 

There was time year back when contract use to be minimum 6 months and now there are contracts for weeks forget about 6 months. Rates has been slashe to 60% compared to rates 1 year back.

In this situation, I agree you wont get job from offshore, but whne you come here leaving your current job , you are exposed to high risk. And please dont tell me that high risk high return, There are very low return and I know professional people running taxis, working in eateries and shopping malls. 

When you call some consultant and they say that they cant proceed as you are not in OZ, it is a nice way to say no. I know many people who got job from offshore in recent months, and this usggest that jobs are there only for niche technical guys.

So before asking to like your post, know what you are posting.:heh:


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> Your post suggest that you are not in OZ and also you are not reading the news from online sites and on linkedin. You are miles away from reality and dreaming to have very good job.
> 
> There was time year back when contract use to be minimum 6 months and now there are contracts for weeks forget about 6 months. Rates has been slashe to 60% compared to rates 1 year back.
> 
> ...


I disagree with you for 2 reasons.

1. You seem to assume that all applicants are from IT. There are skilled applicants from other fields also. For example tenten is a medical scientist. Whatever you say may not be applicable for his profession.
2. You have accepted that there are oppurtunities for niche technical skills. While a lesser skilled person might get a job easily in Indian IT market, due to the volume of low skilled work being outsourced. Its only natural he will find it difficult to survive in Australian IT market, where the oppurtunities are far less but requires highly qualified professionals. Its up to us to upgrade ourselves.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> I Like your username, is there any context behind this or just random?


Like ur signature......sachi koi kudi ni fasi hoi ya aiwe e tashan ch laia hoia signature
 jatt saab


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Wondering where did that person go,who started this thread.........Just made one post to demotivate others and vanished :boxing:


----------



## matteopev (Jun 4, 2012)

*Hi*

I just resigned from my PERMANENT JOB here in Italy, well paid.. (and you know a permanent Job in Italy is "more permanent" than in other countries). I'm leaving Italy on 15 May and cause I got the australian permanent visa.

I'm a computer programmer such a "generic" one.. I can do almost everything but I'm not expert in anything.

Worried to read this stuff. In any case should be nice when commenting regarding the difficulty or the easiness of finding jobs to state the level of experience and the field (IT, Legal.. etc) otherwise it means nothing.

I will back to you all with some news. I have a plan, if in 3 months I don't find any job.. go back to thailand... I've money to live there for 6-10 years. 

Back to Italy is not an option...


----------



## matteopev (Jun 4, 2012)

*yeah*



kmann said:


> Wondering where did that person go,who started this thread.........Just made one post to demotivate others and vanished :boxing:


Yes.. probably he is not finding any job and want everyone stay at home so that he will...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

matteopev said:


> I just resigned from my PERMANENT JOB here in Italy, well paid.. (and you know a permanent Job in Italy is "more permanent" than in other countries). I'm leaving Italy on 15 May and cause I got the australian permanent visa.
> 
> I'm a computer programmer such a "generic" one.. I can do almost everything but I'm not expert in anything.
> 
> ...



if you have money to support you for 6-10 years, you're in a really good situation and can cruise over the ups and downs of market situations. 
PS : Congrats on your grant and best of luck for your future.


----------



## matteopev (Jun 4, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> if you have money to support you for 6-10 years, you're in a really good situation and can cruise over the ups and downs of market situations.
> PS : Congrats on your grant and best of luck for your future.


6-10 years in Thailand ... not in Oz... IN OZ 2 year maximum I guess


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

matteopev said:


> 6-10 years in Thailand ... not in Oz... IN OZ 2 year maximum I guess


thats good as well. On an average you'll get a job between 2-3 months. All the best.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Wow, loved the way you did it man. Best of luck.


 Loved ur attitude....all the best for job search ..do keep us posted...


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> thats good as well. On an average you'll get a job between 2-3 months. All the best.


I have budgeted for 4 months. I am a civil engineer, 25, and prepared to do part time work. Any advice on what should I aim for?


----------



## matteopev (Jun 4, 2012)

*Good luck mate*



alihasan said:


> I have budgeted for 4 months. I am a civil engineer, 25, and prepared to do part time work. Any advice on what should I aim for?



If your english level is high you could try to find a job soon in Mining Industry. In any case what type of visa you have? Working Holiday?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> I disagree with you for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You seem to assume that all applicants are from IT. There are skilled applicants from other fields also. For example tenten is a medical scientist. Whatever you say may not be applicable for his profession.
> 2. You have accepted that there are oppurtunities for niche technical skills. While a lesser skilled person might get a job easily in Indian IT market, due to the volume of low skilled work being outsourced. Its only natural he will find it difficult to survive in Australian IT market, where the oppurtunities are far less but requires highly qualified professionals. Its up to us to upgrade ourselves.
> ...


Hi,
My experience till here says that he is right. What I have came to know after landing here is 
1. Niche skill includes some IT TECH and most of it includes doctors and researchers. But the application under skilled migrant is not more than 5% in this field. I am saying 5% because for doctors also genereal practitioner, heart specialist etc is not now having special visa category!!!!
2. If some it skilled is considered as lesser skilled then why visa is issued under highly skilled migrant category. This category requires minimum 5 years of experience in the field. And people coming here are having much more experience than the required.
On upgrading ourselves- Please note that no one gives you job here for upgrading yourself. Even if you do any certification job requirement here is minimum 5 years experience. In sectors other than IT, there are no jobs for skill upgradation. You can see the website post for jobs for engineers, administartive, even helper.

Come across interesting discussion in CPA Forum. Fresher CPA is asked for experience (How fresher will have post degree experience when he got degree just now)- 
How can I gain experience if I haven't worked before? | LinkedIn

My opinion is that this is because of global downturn and especially china is slowing down economically and the election scheduled in coming months, which has caused many project on hold. Hope to have at least some better conditions after election.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

matteopev said:


> If your english level is high you could try to find a job soon in Mining Industry. In any case what type of visa you have? Working Holiday?


Thanks for the tip. Would you recommend any particular region for it? I got 7.5 in ielts so I guess my English communication skills are fine. I will be going with a 190 visa nsw ss hopefully.

PS I have only applied for educational assessment from Engineers Australia. And my 2 years of experience hasn't been assessed as it won't give me any points. Do you think this will be an issue during the job hunt?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

smahesh202 said:


> I disagree with you for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You seem to assume that all applicants are from IT. There are skilled applicants from other fields also. For example tenten is a medical scientist. Whatever you say may not be applicable for his profession.
> 2. You have accepted that there are oppurtunities for niche technical skills. While a lesser skilled person might get a job easily in Indian IT market, due to the volume of low skilled work being outsourced. Its only natural he will find it difficult to survive in Australian IT market, where the oppurtunities are far less but requires highly qualified professionals. Its up to us to upgrade ourselves.
> ...


Hi Mahesh,

I agree with your view, but the word used is "may not be applicable". And what I am trying to tell is that now this "maynot be" is applicable to every where. This was not the situation 2 years back. Getting a job is real tough job 
I had observed that 80% experts here discussing about job market is not present in Aus. And they are expressing there view based on their positive gut feeling.

I just want to warn people as I have seen many highly experienced qualified accountant,IT professionals, Admin managers, chefs, even barber (this was one time highly in demad) not having job and ready to work anywhere.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

MrTweek said:


> It's really not as bad as San911 says. It's not as easy as many people seem to expect either.
> Most people won't find a job within the first month, unless they are prepared extremely well.
> It took me some time to understand how to apply, where to apply, and so on. Everything here was a little bit different than how I was used to from home. Nothing, that was hard to learn, but a lot of small things that make a difference.
> Within the first weeks, it was quite frustrating sometimes, having applied for many jobs that seemed perfect to me, but usually didn't even get a response. Now I know what I did wrong. I found a job after around 10 weeks and I am confident that it'll be much easier next time.
> ...


What did you do wrong anyways? Would you care to share?:clap2:

I've been stressing myself in getting a .Net developer position for the past 3 months but still unable to find one.

All I'm getting from the agencies are emails that I am unsuccessful for the shortlisting because of the high volume of applicants.

Now, I really feel frustrated and sometimes I'm thinking of going back home because of the situation.

I agree with the previous comment, try to build your *connection *and from there, they can help you get a job or have your application on priority.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I have seen a lot of posts from IT guys regarding the job market. Although the info is valuable but I would highly appreciate if some engineering professional specifically a civil engineer can share his/her job hunting experience.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Your post suggest that you are not in OZ and also you are not reading the news from online sites and on linkedin. You are miles away from reality and dreaming to have very good job.
> 
> There was time year back when contract use to be minimum 6 months and now there are contracts for weeks forget about 6 months. Rates has been slashe to 60% compared to rates 1 year back.
> 
> ...


I will not do some mudslinging here. Instead I will share links to agencies I consider to be authorities on the subject matter ( not LinkedIn and news sites).

1. Experiences in filling vacancies vary widely by occupation and region (In Aus). So Teachers, Social workers and some IT professionals will struggle to get jobs whereas certain engineering and health professionals will not. NSW vacancies have higher competition that NT. Just a caveat: medical lab scientists - my profession, are not considered as in short supply.

2. On average, there are 2 persons suitable for each vacancy advertised. Its an average, so be careful in interpreting it. It does show however that the market is tough for the prospective employee, but by no means dead. An analysis of individual occupations is more revealing.

3. Migration settlement reports have consistently shown that over 95% of migrants are employed (in relevant occupation) after 12 months in Aus. Guess what, the unemployment rate of migrants in Aus is about 5% and lower than the national average (5.5%). Again we cannot compare apples and oranges, the average australian is not as skilled as the average skilled migrant. 

4. An interesting finding of the CSAM (continuous survey of Aus Migrants) is that Skilled visa applicants from offshore fare better than those awarded onshore. Although unemployment was higher in those who were granted visa offshore, the percentage of those in skilled labour and earnings were better for offshore applicants.

Below are links where I have gleaned this data. I do not make it up, so I certainly know what I am posting about.

All the best.

http://foi.deewr.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/almu_april_2013.pdf

http://foi.deewr.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/nationalskillshortagesoverview.pdf

Occupational skill shortages information | Department of Education, Employment and Workplace Relations

6202.0 - Labour Force, Australia, Mar 2013

Continuous Survey of Australia's Migrants


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> Your post suggest that you are not in OZ and also you are not reading the news from online sites and on linkedin. You are miles away from reality and dreaming to have very good job.
> 
> There was time year back when contract use to be minimum 6 months and now there are contracts for weeks forget about 6 months. Rates has been slashe to 60% compared to rates 1 year back.


Is there a data point to prove your claim that rates have been slashed to 60% or its just a figment of your imagination?


busiaussie said:


> In this situation, I agree you wont get job from offshore, but whne you come here leaving your current job , you are exposed to high risk. And please dont tell me that high risk high return, There are very low return and I know professional people running taxis, working in eateries and shopping malls.


There is a difference between high risk and calculated risk. many people on this forum going to OZ with sufficient funds to sustain themselves for around 3 months. 
And there is no shame in working in shopping mall till you get a job in your field.

for example, RK reached Melbourne with 2kAUD and was ready to join a call center when he felt his funds were getting low. but he secured a job today. in less than 45 days. that's called calculated risk not "high risk".


busiaussie said:


> When you call some consultant and they say that they cant proceed as you are not in OZ, it is a nice way to say no. I know many people who got job from offshore in recent months, and this usggest that jobs are there only for niche technical guys.


Most of the companies even in India want the applicant to join with a minimum no of days of notice period. Many usually ask the applicants to join within 15 days. It might not mean that you are unfit for the job.


busiaussie said:


> I agree with your view, but the word used is "may not be applicable". And what I am trying to tell is that now this "maynot be" is applicable to every where. This was not the situation 2 years back. Getting a job is real tough job
> I had observed that 80% experts here discussing about job market is not present in Aus. And they are expressing there view based on their positive gut feeling.
> 
> I just want to warn people as I have seen many highly experienced qualified accountant,IT professionals, Admin managers, chefs, even barber (this was one time highly in demad) not having job and ready to work anywhere.


when you observed that 80% of the "experts" are not even in India, what makes you think that you are an "expert" in all the above mentioned fields to comment? I mean did you even work as a barber to comment on the barber job market or its just a brain fart? :ranger:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

madrag said:


> Is there a data point to prove your claim that rates have been slashed to 60% or its just a figment of your imagination?
> 
> There is a difference between high risk and calculated risk. many people on this forum going to OZ with sufficient funds to sustain themselves for around 3 months.
> And there is no shame in working in shopping mall till you get a job in your field.
> ...


Perfect! I'm with you on that madrag... I really do not understand why people waste their energy in searching about the employments rates, economical conditions of a country where you have actually landed up by choice. One has to do this research before making a decision of this final move.
I may not be having enough evidences right now but I'm damn sure if someone searches for employment rates and economical condition of his own country, he would only find demotivating or negative information. After all it's a consolidated report published by the government :blah:and I believe it need not be mandatorily correct in each case.

I can understand the rising level frustration due to lack of opportunities or rejections but how can someone boost up his confidence being a pessimist? 

All we can do in such situation is to be totally optimistic and avoid getting indulged into some negative talks which would demotivate you to the extent that you will fall down. 

We are surely not migrating to do some economical research of that country. The soul purpose of migration is to offer some better living to your family and eventually to yourself, isn't it?

Buck up friends :boxing:


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

vinx1127 said:


> What did you do wrong anyways? Would you care to share?:clap2:


Sure, although I doubt this is very useful for most people, as it depends a lot on where you are from.

In Germany, a CV is rather short, 1-2 pages maximum and you would only list skills that you are extremely good at. You don't list any technology that you ever played around with, but only the ones that you'd consider yourself an expert in - because that's what they expect when it's on your CV.

In Australia you blow up your CV as much as possible and list every skill that you ever touched. My CV was 1.5 pages which apparently looked ridiculous to recruiters. It's not that I don't have enough experience to fill it, I worked for 8 years in 4 different companies. We just like to keep it short and simple.

Now my CV is 3 pages and recruiters keep telling me, "it's a nice CV, very short, but very informative, getting straight to the point".
For me, it is very long and full of gibberish.

I've seen people writing 8 pages of CV here. In Germany that would go straight to the bin.

Also, our CVs are more generic, while in the cover letter, you would elaborate how your skills fit into the company and why they need you. Everything important is in the cover letter, and that's what I did here.
Recruiters always chuck the cover letters and only send your CV to the companies, so the most important part was always missing.
We don't use recruiters in Germany, we always apply straight to the companies, so they always read the cover letter first and the CV is only for reference.

In Germany, you application has to be extremely formal. I used phrases like "Dear Mr Johnson, ..." and "With kind regards"
Australians would never do that, they just go like "Hi Bob,..." and generally have a very casual style.

In interviews in Germany, you will ONLY talk about the job and your skills and anything related. No chit-chat at all, it won't get more personal than "Hello, how are you?".
Australians like to talk a lot, trying to get to know your personality a bit before talking about the actual job. That is nice, as it helps breaking the ice, but in my first interviews I was absolutely not prepared for that, so I must have appeared as a very serious and cold person to them.

Also, in Germany you would ALWAYS wear a suit for an interview in IT. In Australia apparently you only do that for huge companies, "smart casual" seems to be the most common (which is a no-go in Germany).

There are a lot of small things like that, and it took me some time to figure them out.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> I agree with your view, but the word used is "may not be applicable". And what I am trying to tell is that now this "maynot be" is applicable to every where. This was not the situation 2 years back. Getting a job is real tough job
> 
> ...


I am glad, you are concerned about everyone's employment, and I appreciate the time you have taken to post this, but I believe, evey migrant knows pros and cons of migrating.

They know their financial condition, they know what makes them happy, they know how much to spend and how much to save and they know it when they will reach. 

They know how to give interviews and how to apply for jobs and how long to wait for a job before moving back to home country. 

Give it a rest man...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

MrTweek said:


> Sure, although I doubt this is very useful for most people, as it depends a lot on where you are from.
> 
> In Germany, a CV is rather short, 1-2 pages maximum and you would only list skills that you are extremely good at. You don't list any technology that you ever played around with, but only the ones that you'd consider yourself an expert in - because that's what they expect when it's on your CV.
> 
> ...


Thanks, helpful post. I think 8 page CV will go straight in the bin in almost all countries I have lived. 

Breaking the ice by chit chatting, I believe that is practised in a few countries but one should only chit chat when the interviewer starts asking such questions, they would give a hint about what they want to hear...

But one should have analytical skills that can judge the interviewr just the way he/she is judging you.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

MrTweek said:


> Sure, although I doubt this is very useful for most people, as it depends a lot on where you are from.
> 
> In Germany, a CV is rather short, 1-2 pages maximum and you would only list skills that you are extremely good at. You don't list any technology that you ever played around with, but only the ones that you'd consider yourself an expert in - because that's what they expect when it's on your CV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input mate! 

Just hang on guys, we can survive this one:cheer2:


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

madrag said:


> Is there a data point to prove your claim that rates have been slashed to 60% or its just a figment of your imagination?
> 
> There is a difference between high risk and calculated risk. many people on this forum going to OZ with sufficient funds to sustain themselves for around 3 months.
> And there is no shame in working in shopping mall till you get a job in your field.
> ...



I am really excited to see the response from people sitting in their home country and guiding people about market in Australia. For your information when I say expert it means they had worked with top companies around the world. First thing you understand that I am here in Australia and sharing my views for the benifit of all. And you are in somewhere else and sharing your dream as true ground realities.
And I can see that people commenting negatively on this post is not reading Australian news paper to know whats going on here-

Rio Tinto to shed more jobs in Australia | adelaidenow Mining article 

http://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?v...group_most_popular-0-b-ttl&goback=.gmp_41910- IT ARTICLE. Please join this group to connect with Australian IT GUYS IF ANYONE IS FROM IT.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/banking-and-finance/job-cuts-boost-anz-profit-20130430-2iqdl.html- BANKING JOB CUTS FOR PROFIT

http://www.smh.com.au/business/bank...ng-cut-over-debt-worries-20130422-2ia4u.html- DEBT WORRIES

I am not presenting here some gloomy picture, but just wants to help people like you who even dont know whats happening out there. 

Its not that every where there is down turn. There are some sectors out performing market
Retail, housing sectors will continue boom | Latest Business & Australian Stock market News | The Courier-Mail

So guys please present data if you have.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

wish you all the best mojo


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> I am really excited to see the response from people sitting in their home country and guiding people about market in Australia. For your information when I say expert it means they had worked with top companies around the world. First thing you understand that I am here in Australia and sharing my views for the benifit of all. And you are in somewhere else and sharing your dream as true ground realities.
> And I can see that people commenting negatively on this post is not reading Australian news paper to know whats going on here-
> 
> Rio Tinto to shed more jobs in Australia | adelaidenow Mining article
> ...


I have seen another thread on this forum echoing the same message, wherein you have actively given your advice while others resented. But my friend, try to get the pulse of what others want to convey; they want to maintain optimism,while you are trying to show the probable real side. Now since you have delivered your message, let others decide whether they want to accept it or not.; you surely can not enforce it on others. 

We got the feedback about the market from you- thank you very much, but we are getting the same from others as well, who are getting jobs and actively sharing their experience with us - appubabu is one such person. To be honest with you, most of us would accept that type of reality instead of the one being posted by you. 

If what you are saying is true, it would be difficult to get tickets on outbound flights from Oz.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> I have seen another thread on this forum echoing the same message, wherein you have actively given your advice while others resented. But my friend, try to get the pulse of what others want to convey; they want to maintain optimism,while you are trying to show the probable real side. Now since you have delivered your message, let others decide whether they want to accept it or not.; you surely can not enforce it on others.
> 
> We got the feedback about the market from you- thank you very much, but we are getting the same from others as well, who are getting jobs and actively sharing their experience with us - appubabu is one such person. To be honest with you, most of us would accept that type of reality instead of the one being posted by you.
> 
> If what you are saying is true, it would be difficult to get tickets on outbound flights from Oz.


If you see the last link it is telling the sectors with good performance. So no worries for return ticket . Dont worry mate you may not require to go back. It depends on your industry.
I am not enforcing any message, I am presenting data. And some guys are coming back accusing it false , without any data. What links I have psoted is not my personla creation, its local news & I can see it really happening around!!!!

You are giving reference of other members, are all having same profile?. Mate, I know from my experience here, those have jobs will come here and shout, and those dont will keep quite. And I am afriad people keeping quite is very high in numbers. 
Earlier I myself claimed having good jobs, and that was situation. Now may be due to most important forthcoming event for Australia, which I dont want to discuss here,many projects are on hold & one opening is posted by 5 to 6 consultants. This was not the condition earlier. 

If you read my earlier post, it has given some sectors where still jobs are available when person is not in Australia. Underline message is dont rush, leaving everything in hand, based on what some fellow had got here. Do research for your industry and decide!!!!!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> I am really excited to see the response from people sitting in their home country and guiding people about market in Australia. For your information when I say expert it means they had worked with top companies around the world. First thing you understand that I am here in Australia and sharing my views for the benifit of all. And you are in somewhere else and sharing your dream as true ground realities.
> And I can see that people commenting negatively on this post is not reading Australian news paper to know whats going on here-
> 
> Rio Tinto to shed more jobs in Australia | adelaidenow Mining article
> ...



What data exactly you want to see? You just want to prove your point and force your thoughts on others

How can you say we dont know what is happening out there? We read SMH and TheAge more often than you think. Also, if it was so bad, why dont you come back to your Home Country? 

Also, SMH links that you provided are 'page not found'

And do a favour to all those poor Australian friends of yours, Go tell your Govt and DIAC and convince them of the links above. Once they are convinced, they will stop issuing visas 457, 189 and 190? Other countries have done this. 

Simple.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Some people are just miserable and like to portray their own failings in basic English, CV writing and job applications as failings of a whole country. Simply they should return home where life is claimed to be better because why migrate to a country if it is so bad?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Still you are talking without any data to prove I am wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> Still you are talking without any data to prove I am wrong.


 Who needs to link data to prove you are wrong, we can just look back through your miserable, many illegible, self pitying posts. 

Thread closed. Do not start another.


----------

